# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Designer > Thư viện hình ảnh > Thư viện Photo >  Họa tiết trang trí dùng cho Photoshop

## UyenVy

100 jpg | ~2500x4000px | 19 MB​
[download][/download]


```
[replacer_a] | [replacer_a] | [replacer_a]
```

Nguồn: http://www.thuvientinhoc.vn/index.php?newsid=5310

----------

